# Blood results. The idiots messed up the tests



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 6, 2014)

Here is my blood results on trt using Testim 50mg. The took 4 samples and the is the only results I got back. So I told them I thought some were missing and the took more samples. Even though the doc looked over the results and said there are normal not even noticing some are missing. 

Any one fancy having a look to give me there opinion??


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 6, 2014)

Correction .... They took 4 samples and this is the only results I got back...


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 9, 2014)

No one ????


----------



## Maijah (Aug 9, 2014)

Are you happy with your test levels?


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 9, 2014)

Your key results are missing reference ranges.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 25, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Your key results are missing reference ranges.



Yea pretty happy with total test. It's using Testim gel so I'm surprised I got it to this level. I apply it to arm pit and upper arm. 

I got them to take more with included E2 il post them in a bit.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 25, 2014)

test is good and rbc is ok, got 2 of the important one's


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 25, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> test is good and rbc is ok, got 2 of the important one's


Those are the two I checked first too.  Didn't see hematocrit tho, did I miss it?


----------

